# Looking for Older Female Shepherd - Ontario, Canada



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

I am not seeking a pup for myself, this is a post on behalf of someone else. I am leery of looking at typical re-home situations because typically they come with issues that this lady cannot deal with. I am seeking a female because when and if it is necessary, there is a much better chance of her fitting in with my two males..

The pup will live on a working farm (cattle and cats) and get leashed walked as well. I will help with transitioning her. Ideally she will come with some basic obedience and be good in the car. I would suggest the youngest age suitable would be 4 years, as her new owner is a senior herself. This dog will live in the house with her. As far being a really social dog, this is not necessary, but preferably no real aggression issues. 

If anybody knows of a pup like this looking for a home please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Keep an eye on Dog Tales Rescue in King City, ON. Dog Tales Rescue and Sanctuary They have no female GSDs that are social with other dogs right now but that can change. Dog Tales is a beautiful rescue for horses and dogs in the country north of Toronto. You don't say where you are located but this is pretty central. They take dogs from shelters and accept owner surrenders, so some dogs' backgrounds are well known to them, others not at all.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Quinn, I am east of Toronto so King City is really doable

I have heard of them in relation to a horse rescues I think. 

I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

They actually have a sanctuary for horses, once rescued, the horses remain with them for life. They have a very large facility, professional staff for animal care, kennels that look like hotel rooms almost. The rescue is owned by a young couple who made a lot of money in real estate and are devoting it to rehoming needy dogs.


----------

